
2015 Traffic Fatalities Data - Dim25
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/08/29/2015-traffic-fatalities-data-has-just-been-released-call-action-download-and-analyze
======
Dim25
Direct link to CSV:
ftp://ftp.nhtsa.dot.gov/fars/2015/National/FARS2015NationalCSV.zip

